# ملفات لشرح اداء محركات الاحتراق الداخلي



## رامي شلتوت (21 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني اقدم لكم هذه الفيديوهات لشرح اداء المحرك
ارجو من الله ان تستفيدو منها , واسالكم ان تدعو لي ولشباب المسلمين بالهدايه والتوفيق


هذه الملفات للامانه نقلا عن

المؤسسه العامه للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني (السعوديه)

:1: 


لتحميل الملف الاول اضغط علي هذا الرابط
1-http://rapidshare.com/files/50344879/VEH111.PDF

لتحميل الملف الثاني اضغط علي هذا الرابط
2-http://rapidshare.com/files/50351465/VEH112.PDF

لتحميل الملف الثالث اضغط علي هذا الرابط
3-http://rapidshare.com/files/50360689/VEH113.PDF

مازال هناك المزيد ارجو الممتابعه لما سوف اقوم بوضعه علي المنتدي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .

خير ما فعلت .

اذا ممكن وضع الرابط الخاص للمؤسسة العامة مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (21 أغسطس 2007)

نرجو منك المزيد في الكهرباء والتشخيص لان الموقع لا يفتح لدينا
والى الامام يا بطل


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (21 أغسطس 2007)

كانت الروابط مو شغالة
حدث يا باشا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

اولا اشكر استاذي المهندس رامي شلتوت علي المشاركه القيمه جدا 
واقوي هذه المشاركه
بان اوكد ان الملفات المرفوعه باعلي تعمل بكفاءه وقد قمت بالتاكد منها وشكرا للاخ حسامكو 

واذا كان ليه مشكله في دخول موقع المؤسسه يمكنه استخدام هذا الرابط
http://www.almaktba.com/index.php?cid=156


----------



## mu86 (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (22 أغسطس 2007)

والله الصفحة الرئيسية فتحت بس المواضيع ما رادية تنزل
ارجوك جرب وحدث او ارفع المجموعة على الرابيد شير وانا بحاول انزلها وشكرا جزيلا لك لنك لم تهمل رسالتنا وقد رديت بسرعة
الله يوفقك


----------



## ماجد جلميران (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اب جقادو (20 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور يابشمهندس رامى 
سيبك انت اهم حاجة عامل ايه دلوقتى فى الجامعة 

انا محمود ناجى فاكرنى ولا ايه


----------

